# Shomera/timber frame extension???



## babydays (16 Jan 2012)

I've searched the forum but only found very old threads on shomera/timber frame extensions.

We're looking into doing an appro 20m sq extension, with 15 m2 refurb and relayouting of the total area of approx 50 mq (including extension refurb and other existing area) . 

Are there alternatives to Shomera that do extensions and refurb but who might be less costly? Live in Dublin area.

p.s. one aspect i like about Shomera is that they design and build all within the one outfit.


----------



## orouke19 (12 Feb 2012)

We're also interested in shomera/timber frame extensions. Around 20/25 sq ms to the rear of a mid terrace house. 

There does not seem to be too many builders doing this. Eco room is one who do similiar modular build. 

Did you find any others since?


----------



## babydays (15 Feb 2012)

No I didn't find any others.
Decided to go the traditional route in the end - have enlisted an architect.


----------

